# The Last Kingdom: Season 3 (spoilers)



## Brian G Turner (Jul 31, 2018)

Production has already started on Season 3 of _The Last Kingdom_, thanks to Netflix, which will make it available worldwide later this year:
The Last Kingdom series 3 confirmed – historical drama to air exclusively on Netflix

Season 1 & 2 should also be available to watch on Netflix by then, if not already.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Jul 31, 2018)

Should be on the BBC, which seems to be on a mission to stop stuff I want to watch being on freeview.

*sighs*


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 31, 2018)

I have Season 2 on DVD but still need to watch it - probably when the kids go back to school, as it's not likely to be appropriate for them.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Aug 1, 2018)

How times have changed.

When I were a lad, Defenders of the Earth killed Flash's wife in the first episode. Bucky O'Hare saw a good guy killed in the first episode too.

And don't get me started on The Animals of Farthing Wood.

Anyway. I hope The Last Kingdom migrates back to free-to-air TV, even if just as delayed viewing. I don't watch much on the BBC (The Bridge is, I think, the only series I regularly watched, and that's ended).


----------



## Judderman (Aug 1, 2018)

I really enjoyed the first two seasons. I think The Vikings is a slightly more professionally made series. But this one has a different style and also very enjoyable. Arguable the Last Kingdom seems more realistic though it is based on a historical fiction novel..


----------



## Judderman (Aug 2, 2018)

The Last Kingdom has a very pious King of Wessex. Rather different to his equivalent in "Vikings". Though their aims are similar. 
Another difference is The Last Kingdom is mainly involving Danes as I recall. While "The Vikings" seems to be Swedes and Norwegians. I think the Vikings in Last Kingdom are actually a wilder lot. Though in "The Vikings" they do like a good one sided massacre.
I particularly like the setting for the King of Cornwall and his throne room in Last Kingdom


----------



## svalbard (Aug 2, 2018)

Judderman said:


> The Last Kingdom has a very pious King of Wessex. Rather different to his equivalent in "Vikings". Though their aims are similar.
> Another difference is The Last Kingdom is mainly involving Danes as I recall. While "The Vikings" seems to be Swedes and Norwegians. I think the Vikings in Last Kingdom are actually a wilder lot. Though in "The Vikings" they do like a good one sided massacre.
> I particularly like the setting for the King of Cornwall and his throne room in Last Kingdom



They are two different Kings. The one in Vikings is Ecgberth and the King in the Last Kingdom is his grandson Alfred who was known for his piety.


----------



## Judderman (Aug 2, 2018)

Ah I see. So there is a bit of reality there.


----------



## svalbard (Aug 2, 2018)

I think The Last Kingdom ison more solid ground than Vikings. Both shows are excellent.


----------



## Narkalui (Aug 10, 2018)

Vikings is based on folklore, a saga to be more accurate. 

Interestingly, Ubba Lothbrok who Uhtred killed in series 1 of Last Kingdom, is actually one of the sons of Ragnar Lothbrokson from Vikings...


----------



## Dave (Sep 5, 2018)

If it doesn't come to BBC you could always read the books. I've just read Book 5 which ought to be half of Season 3. However, Netflix is good value. I watch it more than the BBC now.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 11, 2018)

And... a trailer for this, though I'm not looking yet as I've not yet watched Season 2!


----------



## svalbard (Nov 27, 2018)

Just finished Episode 2 of Season 3. The show has grown in production values, the story is moving along at a breathneck pace. For some reason I really like the characters in this show. Uthtred, Beocca, Hold, Alfred, Financial etc. It is like checking in on some old friends to see what they are up to.


----------



## Dave (Nov 27, 2018)

I have also watched the first two episodes. It isn't following the books exactly. I think it has already gone past but its different. I actually thought the part with the Brother Godwin was handled better and more believable in the TV series. Also the whole Skade attraction thing. He is much more afraid of her in the TV series. 

I'll probably binge on the rest of the series this week.


----------



## Narkalui (Nov 28, 2018)

I finished part 3 last night, more tonight...


----------



## svalbard (Nov 28, 2018)

Best line of the 3 Seasons so far.

"Lord you cannot simply just execute your subjects as you please. This is the 9th century"


----------



## Dave (Nov 28, 2018)

Agreed.  I can't remember that from the book either, though I clearly can't remember very much because everything up to season three episode five is in book five.


----------



## svalbard (Nov 29, 2018)

I have only read the first 3 books so this is all new ground for me. Athelwold has really turned into a nasty piece of work. His actions can no longer be forgiving. He has burned all his bridges.


----------



## Judderman (Nov 30, 2018)

Just watched the first episode of season 3. Very good! It seems inevitable there is some betrayals coming soon.

They really like bringing out the sexy but dangerous seer/enchantress in this program. Different style to "Vikings" but both are great.


----------



## Narkalui (Nov 30, 2018)

I finished last night. Really like this series but it's a little annoying that they can't stay closer to history.


----------



## Al Jackson (Dec 2, 2018)

I watched the first episode of this series and thought it was only kind a sort a ok, I found the dialog awkward and stiff at times and the action lackluster , did not pull me in.


----------



## Narkalui (Dec 2, 2018)

A real Danish person told me that Uhtred's accent is hilarious


----------



## Judderman (Dec 2, 2018)

His Danish accent? Or his English, which is pretty funny. Though does sound very skandinavian.


----------



## Narkalui (Dec 2, 2018)

Well if he's trying to do an English accent then that is even worse...


----------



## Dave (Dec 2, 2018)

Yes, he is a Saxon who was brought up by a Dane in the Danelaw. He has never been to Denmark. However, does anyone really know how people spoke then? There is probably a great deal of academic study and argument, and there is language that survives within regional accents and regional words, but can we ever know for certain? I doubt it.


----------



## svalbard (Dec 6, 2018)

David Dawsen as King Alfred was brilliant in the series. He gave Alfred depth and us an insight into what kingship was possibly like at this time. His scenes with Uthred where always a highlight.


----------



## Narkalui (Dec 7, 2018)

Absolutely


----------



## Judderman (Dec 23, 2018)

Episode s03E06 was another really good one. Utryd's adventures are at the core of a great season. I think he is improved as a lead.
I like the grittiness of this series. Life looks rough and tough. Clothes are simple. But at the same time it isn't all doom and gloom.


----------



## Judderman (Jan 3, 2019)

S03E08 was great again. I think this is Last Kingdom's best season so far. Better than the latest Vikings season (5). It has humour, interesting characters, danger. For fans of Historical Fiction it is a classic.


----------



## Judderman (Jan 9, 2019)

A solid finish to the series. Considering the characters lost and typically that series decline after a few years I would think it would be a challenge to keep the story at a high level going forward. But I see Bernard Cornwell's books 7-11 have similarly great reviews to the early ones. If he gets a 12th out there could easily be 6 TV seasons.


----------



## Dave (Jan 9, 2019)

Judderman said:


> I see Bernard Cornwell's books 7-11 have similarly great reviews to the early ones. If he gets a 12th out there could easily be 6 TV seasons.


I agree that the standard of the books is good enough, but there is a small problem with TV that you don't get with books.


Spoiler: Spoiler for The Empty Throne, Book 10



Uthred, son of Uthred dies and Uthred, grandson of Uthred takes over the story. That would require a new cast of actors who may not be so popular as the original cast.


----------

